# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Handy website for EU travel ideas

## Cimmerianbloke

I was looking for some ideas concerning my coming holidays and bumped into that website that I had never heard of:

http://www.best-of-european-union.eu/

Sounds funny to associate the EU to travelling, but it turns out the shortlists for "most beautiful places in ABC" have some decent ideas to dig into. It might be of interest for some of you. I found it a decent resource index too...

----------


## Marko Horvatek

nice page:) i found another one, combination of accommodation booking and local discounts, flagadorm.com

----------


## Maleth

Glad to see Malta featured as its totally ignored (with Cyprus) on Eupedia in the travel and living section. Oh well!

----------

